# Another abandoned boat (mono)



## -Oy- (Dec 31, 2018)

Another wreck - this time in mono


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2018)

Great photo, love that it's in black and white.


----------



## drifter (Jan 27, 2019)

Love this shot. Maybe because it's black and white, but this one one speaks more clearly to me of what once was and times gone by.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 27, 2019)

I could put so many words to that photo


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks folks - glad you like it


----------

